

The Case for In-App Messaging Vs Email Marketing - (Thoughts?) - RobMCarpenter
http://www.evergage.com/blog/case-app-messaging-vs-email-marketing

======
shanellem
I haven't seen many people do in-app messaging effectively, but I think it's
an awesome idea. Looking forward to seeing the tech that makes this work!

